# Sensitive to sounds and emotions of others.



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I am wondering how sensitive you consider yourselves to be? Are you even more sensitive now that you have DP/DR? I have always been sensitive to sound, but am even more sensitive now that I have the issues with the DP/DR. I used to get more annoyed with sounds before DP/DR. Now sound sometimes just feels too loud. Sometimes I am too sensitive to having people talk my head off, etc. I want to be social, but it can be hard sometimes. I am also finding I am very sensitive to music and emotion. If it is a song that I think is pretty, I get chills a lot. How many of you feel you are sensitive in this way or in other ways?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

2deepathinker said:


> I am wondering how sensitive you consider yourselves to be? Are you even more sensitive now that you have DP/DR? I have always been sensitive to sound, but am even more sensitive now that I have the issues with the DP/DR. I used to get more annoyed with sounds before DP/DR. Now sound sometimes just feels too loud. Sometimes I am too sensitive to having people talk my head off, etc. I want to be social, but it can be hard sometimes. I am also finding I am very sensitive to music and emotion. If it is a song that I think is pretty, I get chills a lot. How many of you feel you are sensitive in this way or in other ways?


Sound: This fluctuates. Sometimes I perceive everybody to be yelling all around me, other times everybody seems to be whispery and indistinct.
Touch: Sometimes even the slightest touch tickles insanely or startles me.

Sometimes I can't stop myself from starting little emotional avalanches, where a small emotional response becomes blown out of all proportion as I make associations further and further away from what first triggered the emotion. e.g. looking at a gorgeous sun set ultimately reminds me of death so I experience a bitter sweet sensation, conflicting thoughts and feelings that make me feel tense, like I am being pulled apart. O.T.T. huh?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

2deepathinker said:


> I am wondering how sensitive you consider yourselves to be? Are you even more sensitive now that you have DP/DR? I have always been sensitive to sound, but am even more sensitive now that I have the issues with the DP/DR. I used to get more annoyed with sounds before DP/DR. Now sound sometimes just feels too loud. Sometimes I am too sensitive to having people talk my head off, etc. I want to be social, but it can be hard sometimes. I am also finding I am very sensitive to music and emotion. If it is a song that I think is pretty, I get chills a lot. How many of you feel you are sensitive in this way or in other ways?


Everything you mention. I got more sensetive in every level since having DP. Loud sounds, bright lights, everything around me. A lot of times, I watch tv on low volume and sometimes on mute, while the lights are off. It makes me feel a lot calmer.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

2deepathinker said:


> I am wondering how sensitive you consider yourselves to be? Are you even more sensitive now that you have DP/DR? I have always been sensitive to sound, but am even more sensitive now that I have the issues with the DP/DR. I used to get more annoyed with sounds before DP/DR. Now sound sometimes just feels too loud. Sometimes I am too sensitive to having people talk my head off, etc. I want to be social, but it can be hard sometimes. I am also finding I am very sensitive to music and emotion. If it is a song that I think is pretty, I get chills a lot. How many of you feel you are sensitive in this way or in other ways?


yes, I am very sensitive to other people's voices, music, sound. I am acutely aware of a person's mood by the inflection in their voice. I can't read a person's mind, but I can figure them out very quickly when they speak to me--they're attitude. My nervous system reverberates either in a good or bad way. I don't like it. I want to hide from people much of the time. I think that is what causes me to feel great one day and anxious/depressed/dp'd another. My neighbor was playing his stereo last week and the base sounding in my home drove me bananas. I had to have it stop. I wear earplugs to bed at night and can still hear. I have very good hearing. I love music, but not discordant dark "rhythm." I can feel the spirit in a song, which is why I mostly listen to Christian music which is spirit-filled to lift me up.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Light and sound. Sound sensitivity is horrible. I can sometimes feel it shiver through me, especially if its verbal with emotional context. It can be horrible.


----------



## hidingme (Jun 6, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> I am wondering how sensitive you consider yourselves to be? Are you even more sensitive now that you have DP/DR? I have always been sensitive to sound, but am even more sensitive now that I have the issues with the DP/DR. I used to get more annoyed with sounds before DP/DR. Now sound sometimes just feels too loud. Sometimes I am too sensitive to having people talk my head off, etc. I want to be social, but it can be hard sometimes. I am also finding I am very sensitive to music and emotion. If it is a song that I think is pretty, I get chills a lot. How many of you feel you are sensitive in this way or in other ways?


i always be relly sensative to othrs emotions.. caus i hav true empathy..so it com natural for that

when i be feel little like i am now..anxity bes bad and get adrenaline rushes with sounds -like when sick.

sounds seem extra loud when i feel like this and hed fels hurty and fuzzy. i notlik it at all it scaree,.








i do has question but not sur if i put it here..


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

hidingme said:


> i always be relly sensative to othrs emotions.. caus i hav true empathy..so it com natural for that
> 
> when i be feel little like i am now..anxity bes bad and get adrenaline rushes with sounds -like when sick.
> 
> ...


I would love to hear more about this. I suffer so much from my senses being on overload. It is hard for me to be in a place with a lot of people. Sounds are too loud, and lights too bright.

I am wondering about the empathy thing for me. I can't watch the news because it really makes me emotional. I get so sad from the stories and think about the sad things I hear. Also, when I watch TV, it feels like my brain is on overload.


----------



## hidingme (Jun 6, 2010)

i understand what you mean about the news.. it bothers me alot also.

sometimes it reallyhard to tell my own emotions apart from others' but if i stop and analyze the feelings and the feelings came suddenly for no real triggering reason.. then i assume its empathy from someone else.
but back to my original point- news is very difficult esp. things like the earthquake in Haiti. since we have CNN on at my job all the time- and what really affected me hard was the 12 yr old girl they found trapped. she was talking and drinking water and two days later they said she died. 
i guess that being that my daughter is the same age.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

When I search around for sensitivity to sound in relation do DP, this is the only thing I come across. This thread. I feel kind of alone. My sensitivity to sound is really really bad. A lot of music I used to love really bothers me. When I do listen to music its at a far lower volume than I used to.

Sounds make me jump a lot. Some songs I loved bother me now. They will have certain sounds or they will do different thigns in the right ear than the left and it feels like when your driving and somebody rolls the window down and the pressure gets crazy.

How common is this? It seems sooo uncommon and its something that is making it really hard to cope with all of this.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> When I search around for sensitivity to sound in relation do DP, this is the only thing I come across. This thread. I feel kind of alone. My sensitivity to sound is really really bad. A lot of music I used to love really bothers me. When I do listen to music its at a far lower volume than I used to.
> 
> Sounds make me jump a lot. Some songs I loved bother me now. They will have certain sounds or they will do different thigns in the right ear than the left and it feels like when your driving and somebody rolls the window down and the pressure gets crazy.
> 
> How common is this? It seems sooo uncommon and its something that is making it really hard to cope with all of this.


Well, I don't know how common it is, but I can tell you it is one of the main symptoms with panic and depersonalization that I experience. I can bet it has to do with the nervous system being overloaded, and being a sensitive person. I am sorry it is such a bad symptom for you, but I can relate. People's voices are too loud, and music (if it is too much in both volume and emotion) can make my skin crawl. I am thinking about getting my hearing tested just to make sure I don't have any loss of hearing. Hang in there! I am glad to know I am not alone in this symptom either. If I have any discoveries, I will be certain to share them with you.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Well, I don't know how common it is, but I can tell you it is one of the main symptoms with panic and depersonalization that I experience. I can bet it has to do with the nervous system being overloaded, and being a sensitive person. I am sorry it is such a bad symptom for you, but I can relate. People's voices are too loud, and music (if it is too much in both volume and emotion) can make my skin crawl. I am thinking about getting my hearing tested just to make sure I don't have any loss of hearing. Hang in there! I am glad to know I am not alone in this symptom either. If I have any discoveries, I will be certain to share them with you.


We can't be the only ones. Please do let me know if you find anything out. I believe this issue has gotten better for me, but I haven't a clue how. A Lot of things are still annoying and I don't listen to music as loud as I used to. If I am doing ok and am listening to music in the car the volum still never reaches what I used to do. I used to love super loud crazy music.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> We can't be the only ones. Please do let me know if you find anything out. I believe this issue has gotten better for me, but I haven't a clue how. A Lot of things are still annoying and I don't listen to music as loud as I used to. If I am doing ok and am listening to music in the car the volum still never reaches what I used to do. I used to love super loud crazy music.


I want to get my hearing checked. I also want to get checked for Meniere's Disease. I have a lot of pressure in my ears sometimes, and it is like my senses become so overwhelmed, I experience more DP. I also have a lot of vertigo. I will keep you posted to let you know if I end up having another diagnosis as well. I am glad I am not the only one!


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> I want to get my hearing checked. I also want to get checked for Meniere's Disease. I have a lot of pressure in my ears sometimes, and it is like my senses become so overwhelmed, I experience more DP. I also have a lot of vertigo. I will keep you posted to let you know if I end up having another diagnosis as well. I am glad I am not the only one!


Yes Yes please. When I first started having issues I noticed I would pop my ears a lot (move my jaw around) and it would help me feel better. And after running on a treadmill for like 10 minutes i could feel things sort of loosen up. I had sinus issues a couple of years ago too if that is any indication.

I believe I can relate on the pressure. I believe its been less lately and I also believe that the sound sensitivity has been less as well. Its still there, but not as bad I think.

I've had some vertigo, depending on the situation and how I was feeling. It hasn't been a big factor for me. I occasionaly get ringing in my ears for a bit. Usually just one ear and usually the left.

I swear its like I have to pay attention to every little sound and a lot of them either annoy me or they startle me. I now know of sounds my refridgerator makes that I swear I never knew before.

keep me posted.


----------

